# How to request 6 mo. add. for March review?



## PClapham (Apr 11, 2007)

I submitted a review of Carlton Court in London in March-how do I add the 6 months to our membership?
Thanks
ANita (PClapham)


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 11, 2007)

email me at tug@tug2.net requesting it be used for a membership extension and I will do it for you.


----------

